# Vivlover's spectacular vivarium construction!!!!!!!



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Welcome, I am about to start a beautiful vivarium for some darts. I bought a 35 gallon hexagon of craigslist for $60!!! I have a few photo's for now, but i just ordered a lot of supplies from a sponsor. I can't wait to get this build under way!!! 

Overall shot:









The false bottom









The film canister arrangement 









I will update when i get more supplies!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Looking forward to watching the build!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am hoping that this is going to turn out like I plan it to. Yeah but we all know that doesn't happen.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hexagon, very jealous.... Im been trying to get one on craigslist for quite some time now. Nothing cheap. 

If i had a hexagon i would do a stump build. Look online or even ebay for driftwood stumps. I would not do the silicone Method. Take advantage of the 6 sided shape!!!!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

^ I agree. Some cool stump thing in the center. Aaaah the possibilities!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Way a head of you people! I got a stump off driftwood store.com! It is a very nice specimen! Will post picks when I get the supplies!

Here on the island there are lots of hexagons for cheap. I just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> Way a head of you people! I got a stump off driftwood store.com! It is a very nice specimen! Will post picks when I get the supplies!
> 
> Here on the island there are lots of hexagons for cheap. I just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


LOL Island. I mean there are lots of hexagon tanks, but i dont feel like paying 90 dollars + and driving and hour for one . I rather get and exo terra. Lucky me i just got a 18x18x24 on sale. Im building one in a couple of weeks.'

Driftwood store is actually working?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah the drift wood store worked why wouldn't it?

18x18x24 exos are really nice too!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

It seem like it was not updated since 2009. I was going to order a stump, but i was looking more into the website and it did not seem active. I cant wait to see your stump.

BTW, waht are you putting in there?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you look at the gallery there are new pics every week.


Frog wise I'm thinking retics, escudo, or benedicta for this tank.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmmmm, i would go with benedicta


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't know I like all of them but retics seem the most bold! I dont know we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey you stole my avatar, no just kidding I don't care. That looks like a great tank to work with and for $60 that is a steal! I would try and find some retics. or escudo as they are my realistic dream frogs.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the tiny frogs! Lol 

I have no patience!!! I want my stuff now!!!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Any Updates Vivlover??

U sir have been slacking!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hehe got the supplies and wood. 
Damn! 4 gallons of leaf litter is a lot!

All I need now are broms and a custom lid!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Post Pics of the EPIC Stump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...Please


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok people I'm about to go the glass shop. What thickness do you think is good for the lid? 

I will get pics as soon as I can!

I also have ripped silicone on the bottom of the tank. Should I redo that side or the whole tank.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> Ok people I'm about to go the glass shop. What thickness do you think is good for the lid?
> 
> I will get pics as soon as I can!
> 
> I also have ripped silicone on the bottom of the tank. Should I redo that side or the whole tank.


Thicker than 3/16" is enough. 

Yes, you should do redo it again. There are diy on repairing silicone.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Well lady's and gentlemen, Your wait is over!

I am going to order Neo "seeing red'', Neo "AndyAnne" and Neo "gypsy lady."

Here are some of the stump which is one of coolest things i have ever seen. The planting should be fun! 

I don't know why they are blurry? 

































































Now for the dry supplies from NEherp!










4 gallons is a lot!!!!!!




























Now the plants are only going to be shown when planted.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a great stump! This viv is going to be awesome!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG!!!!!!! Awesome Stump Man

I just order my stuff from NEHERP aswell.

Cant wait to see how the whole tank comes together. 

Are u drilling holes for the broms?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

For the broms, they actually should fit in the crevasses and natural crack's.

I am going to put a mistking in later so there is going to be a hole being drilled in the lid.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

vivlover10 said:


> For the broms, they actually should fit in the crevasses and natural crack's.
> 
> I am going to put a mistking in later so there is going to be a hole being drilled in the lid.


Can do me a favor and tell me where u got ur glass drill bit and if u can post a link.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry but my Local glass guy Is drilling and making the top. 

I know you want a 5/8 inch dimond drill bit. If you search it you might find some nice threads. Sorry!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

oookay.Thanks anyways


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

My orchid hex needs frogs. This means a glass top.  E. 'tricolors' would go in my 35 hexagon.


----------



## TURQ64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Plenty of reasonable bits for drilling glass on Ebay....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I think a pair of retics are the best show frogs or maybe a group of ranitomeya? I don't know but once I finish this build it is going to geta few months to grow in.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

We need an update on the build! Having withdrawal!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

frogface said:


> We need an update on the build! Having withdrawal!


No! I just had to wait for days. Turns out the glass guy does window and door screening before he even looks at glass. I just got a call today to pick up the glass. 

Also I just redid the silicone sides so im going to have to wait.

In my plant grow out, i have some plants that are getting black leaves and dying. What is it?

I promise more updates when I can.


----------



## ajb28221 (Aug 23, 2011)

Interested to see how this comes along!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ahhhhhh the glass lid doesnt fit!!!!!! R u kidding me!!!! 

It's off by mm's and will not fit. I can't buy a new one, so that's out of the picture. Any ideas?

I already told my parents that it will done for you guys tomorrow! I will improvise.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

mms? All is not lost! You can file it down with sand paper. An electric one with the square face (forget what they're called) are easy to use on glass edges, imo. 

Umm I'm assuming you mean it's a tad too large, right?

Don't do anything drastic until Doug/Pumilo visits the thread. He'll know what to do, for sure.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Rob, I bet the guys at the glass shop would sand it down for you.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

They did! Just went about 2 hours ago and it is ready for pick-up.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> They did! Just went about 2 hours ago and it is ready for pick-up.


Yay!!!! Now back to viv building!!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Post pics now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

This is gonna be a cool tank! Good luck!

-Alex

PS- Whenever I see your signature I always think that you have histrionica and granulifera but then it says I wish I had... It confuses me every single time!!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Boy's and Girls, Ladies and Gentlemen, Your wait is now over!

I finished most of it. I just need to order some good ole broms. 


Here are some shots:









































































So what do you think? The big brom is going on the top of the stump. 

I think retics are going to do the best in this tank at the moment.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!! Great job!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you. I cant wait until it grows in! 

Should I hand mist or get a misting system?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I like hand misting. Gives you a chance to really look over the tank and the frogs.


----------



## danny8524ever (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job on the tank. I love it.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! I can't wait for my bromeliads.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Righ now I would like to be thinking of a frog so I know how much to save. I hate limited income!

Sooo what is every ones thoughts? Which frog and how many? I have a couple in mind and can't make a choice!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Retics!!!!!! Escudo and Benedicta are a little too pricey(I think, even though I haven't had either of them.) Wait, one more thing could we have a plant list?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks!

Plant list:

NEHERP moss
Pilea baby tears
Peperomia verschaffeltii
Rex begonia
Hoya sulawesii
Wandering jew
Wandering Jew bolivian
Pile moon valley

Soon to come 

Neoregelia "seeing red"
Neoregelia "gypsy lady"


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks! I really want to try to build a hex soon, they are so awesome. You should add mini orchids. Where are you located? If you are in connecticut, then j and l orchids has some great orchids.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am on long Island.

Thanks for input too.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey! Where's the brom update picture???


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Ameerega or Epipedobates are my suggestions. Also Mantellas are another suggestion.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Any update to this tank?


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

well i have decided to put my varadero pair in this hex. 


Right now i'm making a plan to get them out of there current tank and figuring out other issues that might occur. 

I also did a little test to see if it were frog safe, I had a tad that the parents weren't raising because of other tads, so i decided to put the tad in the hex and raise it. The froglet at the moment is all colored up and has both front and back legs. It will be morphing out any day. This experiment gave me confidence that the hex was ready for frogs. The only problem i have at the moment is maintenance with the lid. 

hopefully pics to come when the frogs are settled!


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

the eagle has landed. Today I moved all my frogs into this tank and they are loving it. The male called almost instantly and my female was bouncing all over the place. I had some tads from their old tank, so I will just feed them myself. They are living it up and courting is on the horizon.

I am very happy the transition went so smoothly.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I may be wrong, BUT I don't think so! This calls for updated pics!!! What were you thinking?!? LOL

-Chris


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm still waiting for more growth . . . . But my begonia just flowered and their is tads in the water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My varaderos turned this place into a jungle gym and breeding like rabbits.


Bunch of Crappy pics Literally there might be frog droppings in the pics


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Pics are not working.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

UPDATE:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Rob! Long time, no see. Thanks for the pics.


----------

